# A Clockwork Orange



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Sep 2, 2006)

one of my all time favorites.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 2, 2006)

thanks. so what?


----------



## Jef88 (Sep 2, 2006)

its an awesome movie indeed
but a little hard for the ones soft at heart

ever readed the book? its great
if you havent readed it, READ IT


----------



## Booster Beetle (Sep 4, 2006)

I enjoyed the movie quite a bit and it's one of my father's favourites (he claims my older sister is named after the main character) but I haven't seen it in a while. I need to read the book at some point, but I'm lazy...


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Sep 11, 2006)

i enjoyed the book although i was really confused by all the made up slang.


----------



## MG87 (Sep 11, 2006)

i wanted to c it but never yet. it is wurth it?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2006)

Its interesting that's for sure.  I'm not sure I entirely understand the message behind the movie.  
*Spoiler*: __ 




The guy beats on a homeless man for his personal enjoyment, has sex with 2 women he picks up at a record store, rapes a woman and beats her husband while 'singing in the rain', he is arrested and put into a program where they basically brainwash him.  In a movie full of memorable moments, the moment that stands out the most is Alex having his eyes clamped open as his mind is flooded with 'pleasant' visual images.



The book is an entertaining read as well.  Stanley Kubrick did well with this one.


----------



## MG87 (Sep 11, 2006)

o ok so its pretty weird?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2006)

Weird is one way of putting it.  But I think different is a better way to describe it.  Most movies out there have movies that can be compared to them.  Not so with A Clockwork Orange.  It's unique.  Oh, I will say this about it.  I have watched it with females a few times and they hated it completely.  Maybe females find it offensive?  Not a good date movie in other words.


----------



## MG87 (Sep 11, 2006)

OOO ok. well ill deff check it out soon. it sounds good 

but thx for the info, its good help


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2006)

Yeah, no problem.  Glad to help.  Give me your review afterwards, I am curious to know what you think of it.


----------



## MG87 (Sep 11, 2006)

well i cna tell u this. u r right ! lol i justed watched the trailer for it. haha, i gotta c more and i no what u mean


----------



## Slug (Sep 11, 2006)

i just picked up the book. movie can be pretty much summed up as a complete and utter mindfuck. i love trippy movies like this, and have really high hopes for the book too.  @MG87 i also look foreward to your review if you work on your grammar


----------



## NeoDreamer (Sep 11, 2006)

I saw it with about 4 other of my friends..and I gotta tell you it was the most boring thing I've ever seen...besides minority report.

I think we got to some part after they broke into that ladies house and we all fell asleep...woke up and I was like ok imma go home now.


----------



## MG87 (Sep 11, 2006)

sage said:
			
		

> i just picked up the book. movie can be pretty much summed up as a complete and utter mindfuck. i love trippy movies like this, and have really high hopes for the book too.  @MG87 i also look foreward to your review if you work on your grammar


another asshole on the forum. talk about the game not ppl and there lives....

ill rent this movie and c if i shud buy it or not


----------



## Slug (Sep 12, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> another asshole on the forum. *talk about the game not ppl and there lives....*
> ill rent this movie and c if i shud buy it or not



what the hell does that mean?

also, about your neg rep you gave me... i was not being an asshole. i said i was *looking foreward to your review*, yes, i am a grammar nazi... dont really see the point of reading something if the person looks like they tried to type on their keyboard with rocks tied to their hands.... i believe you took my statement out of context. so with that being said... have you watched the movie yet? what are your intial thoughts toward the plot and the ending?


----------



## MG87 (Sep 12, 2006)

sage said:
			
		

> what the hell does that mean?
> 
> also, about your neg rep you gave me... i was not being an asshole. i said i was *looking foreward to your review*, yes, i am a grammar nazi... dont really see the point of reading something if the person looks like they tried to type on their keyboard with rocks tied to their hands.... i believe you took my statement out of context. so with that being said... have you watched the movie yet? what are your intial thoughts toward the plot and the ending?


i am sry (u can get me back if u what) i was in a bad mood at that time of the day (some bad news) and i been hearing alot of bs about how i type, sry again, i didnt mean to go off the wall on u.

and ill post my review when i get the dvd or w/e

also ill give u reg once it lets me


----------



## Slug (Sep 12, 2006)

i wont neg you, now *THAT'S* bullshit. ive looked at some of your earlier posts and you have fine grammar on some of them, and complete aol speak on others. you really just need to chill the fuck out man... ha, its an internet forum...  anywho....

anyone else 
*Spoiler*: _huge movie spoiler_ 



read the book and are really pissed that they ended the movie where they ended it? how could you not include that last chapter!??!?!




*goes back to music dept*


----------



## c_wong428 (Sep 12, 2006)

Kubrick, kubrick, kubrick.........

The only film i didnt enjoy was 2001, i love all his other films. Hell even eyes wide shut, and not for the nudity.

Authentically fantastic film.


----------



## MG87 (Sep 12, 2006)

sage said:
			
		

> i wont neg you, now *THAT'S* bullshit. ive looked at some of your earlier posts and you have fine grammar on some of them, and complete aol speak on others. you really just need to chill the fuck out man... ha, its an internet forum...  anywho....
> 
> anyone else
> *Spoiler*: _huge movie spoiler_
> ...


you must be looking in the wrong places then...


----------



## Levithian (Apr 6, 2008)

*A Clockwork Orange.*

*A Clockwork Orange is a science fiction movie by Stanley Kubrick. It was released in 1971. 

The movie tells about adventures of a young man whose principal interests are rape, ultra-violence and Beethoven. 



Synopsis
Alex, a teenage hooligan in a near-future Britain, gets jailed by the police. There he volunteers as guinea pig for a new aversion therapy proposed by the government to make room in prisons for political prisoners. "Cured" of his hooliganism and released, he is rejected by his friends and relatives. Eventually nearly dying, he becomes a major embarrassment for the government, who arrange to cure him of his cure. A pivotal moment is when he and his gang break into an author's home: the book he is writing (called "A Clockwork Orange") is a plea against the use of aversion therapy, on the grounds that it turns people into Clockwork Oranges (Ourang is Malay for "Man"): they are not being good from choice (sentiments later echoed by the prison chaplain). The film reflects this: many bad scenes in a Clockwork Orange are accompanied by jolly music; if we are to experience them as we should, we have to do it consciously, by realising they are bad, and not because the director tells us so through the use of music and images. 

Have you seen this classic film and what did you think of its implications?*


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 6, 2008)

Kewl movie. I fapped to the opening rape scene.


----------



## Levithian (Apr 6, 2008)

.......


----------



## WILD CARD (Apr 6, 2008)

Great movie, I had to watch it a 2nd time to really appreciate the messages found in that movie. 

Personally my favorite Stanley Kubrick movie.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 6, 2008)

the ending was classic, overall great movie, i need to read the book one of these days


----------



## Koi (Apr 6, 2008)

"_Eh_."

I read the book before seeing the movie.  I couldn't put the book down because you just got so fucking far into Alex's head.  I felt that the movie was pretty lacking, though.  And I didn't really like the way it ended, either.  It's not a movie I hated, but I wouldn't go out of my way to watch it.  But maybe that's just because my favorite of Kubric's is Dr. Strangelove, and nothing stands up to it.


----------



## SilverSerpent (Apr 7, 2008)

Pretty interesting movie. I saw it for the first time recently, and it still made an impact even if the orginial shock value have decreased over the years. At least now "Singing in the rain" gives a different feeling than it did to me before. Im sure this movie pushed the bounderies at the time of release. The fast forward sex-scene was hilarious.


----------



## Adonis (Apr 7, 2008)

As Yūhi Kurenai said, the book is better.

Also, I find the fact that you, the OP, seem unaware of the existence of the novel disheartening.


----------



## Podman (Apr 7, 2008)

The Movie Version of Clockwork Orange was made in 1986, not 1971.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Shizzam


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 7, 2008)

Podman77 said:


> The Movie Version of Clockwork Orange was made in 1986, not 1971.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it was infact made in 1971, hell you can tell that just from the fact mcdowell looks like he is in his twenties in the movie, if it came out in 86 he would have had to age quickly

i dont knock the opener for knowing of the book, its not like burgess is really considered a classic or big time writer, so unless books are your thing and you just watch movies its not a given


----------



## EMPRA (Apr 7, 2008)

I havent even seen this movie yet. Many times i would want to rent it and finally watch it but always forget.


----------



## Miki Aiko (Apr 7, 2008)

Seen it. I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 9, 2008)

the movie was pretty awesome 

but it left out the ending from the novel so it didnt really make any sense lol


----------



## Morwain (Apr 9, 2008)

I've only read the book...is the movie actually faithful to the book.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 9, 2008)

Well, apparently the last chapter isn't included in the movie because the original USA release of the book didn't have the last chapter.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 10, 2008)

yeah the only problem with the last chapter not being in there is that it totally changes the entire "morale of the story"... but it was still a very entertaining adoptino of the novel. it was actually fairly faithful to it as well


----------



## illusion (Apr 10, 2008)

I saw this movie and I thought it was freaky, disturbing and weird. I didn't like it at all, but I haven't read the book, I still think I wouldn't have liked it anyways. Too graphic for my tastes, just my opinion on it.


----------



## WILD CARD (Apr 10, 2008)

illusion said:


> I saw this movie and I thought it was freaky, disturbing and weird. I didn't like it at all, but I haven't read the book, I still think I wouldn't have liked it anyways. Too graphic for my tastes, just my opinion on it.



Thats how I felt(a bit) when I first watched it. But if you don't want to give the movie another shot, then why don't you try out the novel.


----------



## schon (Apr 15, 2008)

Adding the last chapter of the book to the movie would have changed the whole message of the movie.  On one hand you have the nanny state trying to place its controls on base human desires, and on the other you have that growing up even a little, imparts maturity that fundamentally changes you.  (very rough synopsi)


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Apr 19, 2008)

I had not heard of it until my friend introduced it to me, and we watched it: Upon first impression, it is a bit overwhelming, and difficult to follow [ I saw the movie first ]. It is confusing to know just what happens in Alex's head, and since I prefer novels before, and over, movies, I read the book and fell in love with it.


----------



## Steven Pinhead (Apr 19, 2008)

The book was better, but the movie had a freaky charm to it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 20, 2008)

A nice little movie. Overrated, but nice.

I thought it was hilarious, personally. Especially the rape scene. Singing in the rain!


----------



## Zaru (Apr 20, 2008)

Siiiinging in the rain *thud*

I found it lying around in the living room and watched it. Different from what I expected.
But lol at most scenes.


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 20, 2008)

Best parts are when he has the two girls in bed and it's playing in fast forward..

the penis sculpture battle..

him lying in bed being fed by the prime minister.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 21, 2008)

Good old penis sculpture... brings back memories.


----------



## Chee (Nov 13, 2008)

I liked it, I'm gonna buy it on DVD whenever I find it at Fry's. I lol'd hard at the fast-foward sex scene and the dick sculpture battle.


----------



## LovesToSpooge (Nov 13, 2008)

Adonis said:


> As Yūhi Kurenai said, the book is better.
> 
> Also, I find the fact that you, the OP, seem unaware of the existence of the novel disheartening.



this post wins it all.


----------



## Munak (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm planning to read the book, but not see the film. 

I might get messed up pretty bad. And hey, something's just too much for me.


----------



## Sine (Nov 15, 2008)

The movie is spectacular my droogs. And has plenty of the old ultra violence. 
Watch it NAO or after giving her abit of the in and out in and out.


----------



## Mashy (Nov 15, 2008)

So I decided to watch this with my family at dinnertime

and had to stop it right before an explicit rape scene

with my mum shouting "why can't you be a normal kid and watch disney movies!"


----------



## Chee (Nov 15, 2008)

How old are you Mashed?

I watched it alone for a while, cause I knew there were some rape scenes in it. My brother and mom sat down to watch it after the first rape scene though. Then they started to complain that I rented the weirdest movies.


----------



## Adonis (Nov 15, 2008)

Dakota said:


> The movie is spectacular my droogs. And has plenty of the old ultra violence.
> Watch it NAO or after giving her abit of the in and out in and out.



Ultra-poser is poser.

Please stop.


----------

